# Truth, Duty, Valour - Season 2 starting January 5th



## JasonH (4 Jan 2005)

You herd it guys, just given you all a heads up if your fans of the show 

http://www.truthdutyvalour.ca/episodes.asp
Listing of Season 2 episodes

http://www.truthdutyvalour.ca/whentowatch.asp
List of the times it'll be on.

 :warstory:

*For those wondering, the channel for TDV in British Columbia is 49 on Cable*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I've now set a weekly timer on my PVR, so I should be able to catch them all.


----------



## ramy (4 Jan 2005)

That looks like a great show, never heard of it before actually...
Is it only on the Outdoor Life Network ?
What channel would it be on in Vancouver Jay ?


----------



## Da_man (4 Jan 2005)

I have Illico from Videotron, 200 channels but i dont see any outdoor life network  :'(


----------



## scm77 (4 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the reminder Jay


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

Thanks for letting us know.

A good show, long overdue.


----------



## PteCamp (4 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the reminder!
Can't wait to see it again.... 
Thanks again.

KaT


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (4 Jan 2005)

Been waitin a while for this, finally some new stuff!!


----------



## JasonH (5 Jan 2005)

Go figure, I let everyone know it's on today and of course I can't make it in time to catch the show.  What a stupid time to have a show on at 3pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2005)

Thank god for VCR's!!


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

Dammit! missed it, and i got an email from someone who works with them too  :


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Jan 2005)

aaaarrrgggghhh, and I just found out now...... an hour and a half after it was on  :crybaby:

Does anyone know if there will be a rerun on later tonight??


----------



## scm77 (5 Jan 2005)

It'll be on again on Sunday at 4:00pm est.


----------



## Spartan (5 Jan 2005)

Hey Mike did you see this part on their website?  http://www.truthdutyvalour.ca/links.asp


> Army
> Army.Ca (very cool website, probably the best on the internet)
> http://cdnarmy.ca/


Now that's cool publicity! (though they might need to update the address)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jan 2005)

I hadn't noticed that before, thanks for bringing it up... We've had a habit of supporting each other since we seem to have many of the same goals with regards to the CF.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Murdock (5 Jan 2005)

I did'nt know about your web site untill I went to there site so you know that is just great advertising.Both the show and your site are great and and now that I have found you guy's I'm going to be hear alot.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stomper (5 Jan 2005)

I'm looking forward to the Stalwart Guardian episode.


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

WOW! I know the production manager   I didn't know she worked there :| :|


----------



## SlipStream (5 Jan 2005)

It is also on every weekday at ummm 8a.m est. I watch it then go to school haha i have a great schedule.


----------



## Fruss (6 Jan 2005)

ramy said:
			
		

> That looks like a great show, never heard of it before actually...
> Is it only on the Outdoor Life Network ?
> What channel would it be on in Vancouver Jay ?



In Vancouver, it's between channels 40 and 50..  If I remember correctly...  I don't have cable anymore, so I can't verify..

Tune cable 2 and wait, you'll see the name OLN on the left hand side...


Cheers
Frank


----------



## Yeoman (6 Jan 2005)

I think they were filmin 1 RCR for a while there. I dunno, camera's showed up a bunch of times for the platoons were doing training for overseas.
I still haven't seen the basic para one yet. I want to see if I can see my buddies ugly mug on TV so I can make fun of him (his name is dewittering, so if any of you jumpers in 3 VP read this, smack em for me)
Greg


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 Jan 2005)

I remember at Ex Stelwart Guardian 04 that when we finally arrived in camp we had to sign a waiver for TDV if we wanted to have our faces on camera or not. It must have been a daunting task to find out who did and who didn't out of the 3500 some odd people that were there this summer.


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Jan 2005)

In Kitchener Waterloo Cambridge area, it's 48, just check your TV guide, or watch the listing channel to find out what it is where you are.


----------



## RapidFire (6 Jan 2005)

Thanks for that, I watched this show a couple times before but never really looked into it.

I missed it last night though =/ oh well, I'll catch it on Sunday


----------



## JasonH (7 Jan 2005)

The channel for Vancouver (BC) is 49


----------



## newflyfisher (7 Jan 2005)

Hello everyone,
My name is Colin McKeown and I am the producer of Truth Duty Valour. I am posting to hopefully help many of you who may have missed the first episode of TDV2 this past Wednesday.
Evidently TV Guide and other television schedules have the wrong times listed for the show during the next few weeks, so please don't use them! The best guide for timings is our website. Sometimes OLN will play the shows more than scheduled but that is usually not planned. 
We will endeavour to keep the website up-to-date with all changes to their schedule. My apologies to those that missed the first show, unfortunately it was beyond our control. Thankfully the first show will repeat this Sunday.

On a personal note, the two best shows of the season in my humble opinion, are Exercise Stalwart Guardian and Pathfinders. I think the people who frequent this website will really enjoy those shows.

Please feel free to email us to provide ideas or constructive criticism of Truth Duty Valour. We want to make it as accurate and true-to-life as possible.

Cheers

Colin
Executive Producer
Truth Duty Valour
www.truthdutyvalour.ca


----------



## scm77 (7 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the info Colin.  I love your show.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Love793 (7 Jan 2005)

Great show.  Thanks.


----------



## shaboing (7 Jan 2005)

awesome show, i can't wait to see more new ones. i have seen all the season 1 episodes about 5 times each, haha. so far season 2 is looking great after the combat divers show i saw wednesday. i find the best way to get the times for the show is to go to oln.ca and find the link to the oln broadcast schedual


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Jan 2005)

Thanks colin for your dedication to the forces. The positive exposure is greatly appreciated by everyone.


----------



## Da_man (7 Jan 2005)

too bad i dont have OLN :'(


----------



## Spartan (7 Jan 2005)

Is there any plans to promote this to another network in addition to OLN? Like, for example the CBC?
Just curious.


----------



## ramy (7 Jan 2005)

Putting it on DVD will be cool too


----------



## newflyfisher (7 Jan 2005)

ramy said:
			
		

> Putting it on DVD will be cool too



the episodes for season one and some of season two are available on VHS and DVD. go to the website and look under merchandise. to answer the other statement about CBC - we have been trying been it is really difficult. my hope is to have a full 13-part documentary series on the CF done in the next year or so for a major network like CBC or History
cheers
Colin


----------



## SlipStream (7 Jan 2005)

Just like to say that it is a great show, and can't wait until i see the one about Exercise Stalwart Guardian i've read so much about it and been wanting to see some real footages.


----------



## mo-litia (7 Jan 2005)

Colin,

I'm a fan of the show as well. I can't say I was surprised to learn, however, that the producers are encountering difficulty in getting CBC to bring this pro-military show to a broader audience.   I wonder if this is because of the usual political / politically correct reasons or are there actual difficulties - non political -   in getting this show on national television to help educate the broader public about the role the CF has?

I find your show to be informative, well-balanced and objective.   Some staffers at the CBC may do well to learn a few lessons in these journalistic techniques.   ;D


----------



## JasonH (7 Jan 2005)

Thanks man, much appreciated.

Not too excited for the showtimes though  :-\ And to think I only have a VCR.. damn 5 yr old niece watching her movies all the time 

Aw well, I'm sure I can catch a rerun sometime when my insomniac kicks in for 3 in the morning


----------



## Fruss (8 Jan 2005)

Jay: A VCR cost about 50$!!  Buy another one!!  You can call it the TDVCR!!  ;D

Colin: It's a great show (What I saw of it last year). Hope you can find a way to put it on CBC or a major channel so I can watch it!!  Keep up the good work!
Do you expect to translate it in french for the buddies in Quebec?

Cheers

Frank


----------



## JasonH (8 Jan 2005)

That means getting up  ;D

Hmmm, second thought... I could probably make a run to wherever it might be sold   Perfect!  I have a new route to run next week


----------



## newflyfisher (8 Jan 2005)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> Jay: A VCR cost about 50$!!   Buy another one!!   You can call it the TDVCR!!   ;D
> 
> Colin: It's a great show (What I saw of it last year). Hope you can find a way to put it on CBC or a major channel so I can watch it!!   Keep up the good work!
> Do you expect to translate it in french for the buddies in Quebec?
> ...



frank we have taped the show in both english and french whenever possible. we were all set to edit the series in french for TQS but at the last minute they pulled out the deal. we hope to bring TV5 onboard in the next few months so we can get the series in Quebec. we are trying, standby to standby

colin


----------



## what (9 Jan 2005)

Thanks, I love the show and I'll try and catch more of it in the future.  I can't stand the music though :/


----------



## sgt_mandal (9 Jan 2005)

I just had a crazy thought, hehe, a TDV episode on cadets  8)  8) lol


----------

